# Looking for photos tankers MSC, need help



## pwestdij (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking for photos of former Military Sealift Command tankers:
These were all T2-tankers:

Mission San Miquel
Muir Woods
Sappa Creek
Lone Jack
***berland(ex Esso ***berland)

and the Hudson(ex Falcon Countess)-this was a commercial design

Hope anyone could help.

Greetings,

Peter(Wave)


----------

